# Stainless prop for Tohatsu 40



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is Jack Foreman at Crossroads prop still around? He's not local to you but he's in Texas and I've heard he's got these little skiffs figured out.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Is Jack Foreman at Crossroads prop still around? He's not local to you but he's in Texas and I've heard he's got these little skiffs figured out.


I'll try and look him up. Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Is Jack Foreman at Crossroads prop still around? He's not local to you but he's in Texas and I've heard he's got these little skiffs figured out.


Yes he is. He’s in his 60’s and fishes a day or two a week whenever he wants so you’ll have to leave a message or call back if you can’t get him. I just spoke with him Thursday and he was fishing Friday. He has designed props for PowerTech and still works with them and several skiff builders. Here’s his number, he’s one of the best if not the best shallow water propsmith alive.

Crossroads Propeller

Jack Foreman
‭(361) 552-2789‬


----------

